# Deep Dish Dutch Apple Pie with Filo Dough Crust



## chef willie (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had a box of Filo Dough in the freezer for some time and wanted it gone before burn set in. I had heard of this method but never did it so off we went. I did about 6 layers of Filo in the deep dish and trimmed off the edges. I also cheated and used canned apples to speed up the process. All in all an excellent way to use up that left over Filo dough.













pie3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 24, 2014






raw everything













pie1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 24, 2014






streusel topping













pie2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 24, 2014






after 35 minutes













pie4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 24, 2014






added topping













pie5.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 24, 2014






after another 15 minutes.....oh yeah













pie6.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 24, 2014






Filling:
6      large apples, peeled and sliced (McIntosh, Granny Smith) need 6 cups
1 2/3 cups sour cream
1       cup sugar
1       large egg
1/3   cup all purpose flour
2      tsp vanilla extract
1      tsp salt

Streusel:
1    cup chopped walnuts
½   cup all purpose flour
1    stick softened butter
1/3 cup each of sugar and packed brown sugar
1    tbl cinnamon

Combine all filling ingredients in a large bowl. Combine all streusel ingredients together in another bowl until crumbly. Add the filling. Bake at 450 degrees for 10 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees and bake for 35 minutes more. Remove pie from oven, mash filling down lightly with fork. Sprinkle streusel over the top and bake for 15 minutes more. Let the pie cool completely on a rack.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2014)

Willie......   nice use of the dough....   was the crust multi layer flaky...    sure looks good to me........  

Dave


----------



## smoking b (Apr 24, 2014)

That looks very, very good with the streusel topping! Was the 6 layers of filo enough?  I'm gonna hang around & hope for a sliced pic!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks great Willie! My wife won't let frozen dough in the house! Thank goodness she makes a great pie crust!


----------



## smokeamotive (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks pretty tasty!! I made a peach pie once with Filo for the crust using peaches off my trees. It was wonderful!!!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 24, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Willie...... nice use of the dough.... was the crust multi layer flaky... sure looks good to me........
> 
> Dave


 Dave.....outside edges stayed nice and crispy....inside layers with the filing on top was more like regular pie dough


Smoking B said:


> That looks very, very good with the streusel topping! Was the 6 layers of filo enough?  I'm gonna hang around & hope for a sliced pic!


Yes, 6 layers seemed plenty...but, see no reason why more wouldn't work either


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Willie! My wife won't let frozen dough in the house! Thank goodness she makes a great pie crust!


Lucky man Case.....however, nobody makes Filo dough anymore that I know of...lol....


----------



## foamheart (Apr 24, 2014)

That looks really good Chef, so would the filling be considered more of a French apple pie, in a custard?

For years I used Pillsbury for my crusts, My Mom made great crusts. Then I showed her Pillsbury and she quit making her own..... My bad!

Great idea Chef. Whenever I have some philo, I make Pot-Pies.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 24, 2014)

HI Foam.....something about that sour cream in there gives it a unique taste. Pot pies are delish....my sister told that's what she does with leftover Filo.....must try that as well. Regards....Willie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks A Lot, Willie!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You had to get even, didn't you!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I just put on 8 1/2 pounds just gazing at that Pie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef willie (Apr 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks A Lot, Willie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.....glad to help ya out there. And I harbor no ill will towards Mrs. Bear after you posted that magnificent raspberry cream pie recipe of hers that was delicious and disappeared very quick. Hmmm, thinking of that pie makes me want another......Willie


----------

